# Angeblicher Millionen-Kauf: eBay-Kunde erstattet Anzeige



## technofreak (23 April 2003)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/jk-23.04.03-006/



			
				Heise schrieb:
			
		

> Die angebliche Ersteigerung unter anderem eines Grundstücks in Leipzig, eines Nobelautos,
> eines Ultraleichtflugzeuges, eines Bildes von Andy Warhol oder eines externen Herzschrittmachers
> durch einen Münchner Gärtner auf dem Online-Auktionshaus eBay stellt die Polizei vor Rätsel. Insgesamt
> 39 Artikel im Gesamtwert von rund 1,4 Millionen Euro sind unter dem Namen des eBay-Nutzers ersteigert worden.


----------



## Marie (24 April 2003)

Jo, ich würd mal sagen wer so teuren Kram bei Ebay versteigert, dem is auch nicht zu helfen. Es ist doch nun bekannt, dass man mit Ebay sehr leicht reinfallen kann oder gelinkt wird. Oder seht ihr das anders?


----------



## Soko (24 April 2003)

*Ebay*

Habe schon einiges ersteigert und bis jetzt gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Heiko (24 April 2003)

*Re: Ebay*



			
				Soko schrieb:
			
		

> Habe schon einiges ersteigert und bis jetzt gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


Was konkret?
Bilder von Andy Warhol?
Oder externe Herzschrittmacher?


----------



## Der Jurist (24 April 2003)

*Re: Ebay*



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Soko schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oder ein gebrauchtes Gebiss. Mein Vetter ist ganz stolz darauf, dass er nicht nur die dumme Wette (Bei ebay verkaufe ich alles) gewonnen hat, sondern auch noch 6,50 € erlöste.


----------



## Heiko (24 April 2003)

Da hab ich neulich einen Bericht im TV gesehen. Die haben wirklich jeden Rotz verkauft. Schon seltsam. Bei Ebay scheint der Jäger und Sammler wieder durchzubrechen...


----------



## Devilfrank (24 April 2003)

Wie wärs denn mit einem U-Bahn-Waggon z.B...
http://www.wortfilter.de/kurios.html
Hier gibts noch mehr davon.


----------



## bahnrolli (24 April 2003)

Guten Abend,

U-Bahn-Waggon für 1500,00 Oiros - das ist doch ein echtes Schnäppchen. Für den Transport wird er da sicher mehr blechen müssen.

Hätte mich ja auch interessieren können, allerdings den notwendigen Platz dafür im Vorgarten habe ich bei Ebay noch nicht ersteigern können   


Mit schmunzelnden Grüßen aus Waldau
Bahnrolli


----------



## Marie (25 April 2003)

Trockene Brötchen und gebrauchte Schuhe hab ich auch schon dort gesehen, aber ein gebrauchtes Gebiss nocht nicht.

Fragt sich aber dann echt, ob er nicht gemogelt und das selbst zurückersteigert hat. Oder hat er das nachweislich ein fremder ersteigert?


----------



## Soko (25 April 2003)

*Re: Ebay*



			
				Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Heiko schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also: Wer ein gebrauchtes Gebiss ersteigert ist doch selber schuld!
Ihr wollt wissen, was ich schon alles ersteigert / gekauft habe?

Tischkreissäge
Camel Schuhe (natürlich neu) 3x in verschiedenen Ausführungen zu einem Super Preis
Sonnenschirm , Sonnenschirmständer
Bücher
20 Ltr. Steinimpräniermittel für Terrassenplatten
Terrassenmöbel (Holz) ,  6 Stühle verstellbar, Tisch ausziehbar -Qualität sehr gut - wirklich zum Schnäppchenpreis ersteigert.

Das Ersteigern will gelernt sein - Viele haben die falsche Strategie. Biete vielleicht bald Kurse an... 

Ich höre jetzt auf, sonst mögt ihr mich nimmer!


----------



## Heiko (26 April 2003)

*Re: Ebay*



			
				Soko schrieb:
			
		

> Das Ersteigern will gelernt sein - Viele haben die falsche Strategie.


Nu lass uns aber nicht dumm sterben...


----------



## Soko (26 April 2003)

*Re: Ebay*



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Soko schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du willst dir wohl die Kursgebühr sparen?
Tatsache ist doch, dass manche in ihrem Ersteigerungsfieber Summen anbieten, die nicht dem Wert des Produktes entsprechen. Deshalb informiere ich mich vorher genau über das Produkt und den Preis, den ich dafür im Handel zahlen müsste. Dann will ich beim Ersteigern ja sparen und setze mir deshalb ein klares Limit.
Den Rest der Information könnte ich ja über eine "Mehrwertnummer" anbieten. Hier erhältst du genaue Infos wie du vorgehen mußt.
Wähle zuerst 01 ( damit du in die erste Leitung kommst - jeder will mal der erste sein ...) dann gleich90...


----------



## Heiko (26 April 2003)

Meinst Du ungefähr diese Tips?
http://www.computerbetrug.de/auktion/k_gefahren.php?p=0|42|44|
http://www.computerbetrug.de/auktion/k_schutz.php?p=0|42|44|


----------



## Soko (26 April 2003)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst Du ungefähr diese Tips?
> http://www.computerbetrug.de/auktion/k_gefahren.php?p=0|42|44|
> http://www.computerbetrug.de/auktion/k_schutz.php?p=0|42|44|



Ja, die sind gut! Aus mein Traum von einer eigenen "Mehrwertnummer".


----------



## Heiko (27 April 2003)

Soko schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, die sind gut! Aus mein Traum von einer eigenen "Mehrwertnummer".


Ich bin für Verbesserungsvorschläge immer dankbar falls Dir noch was dazu einfällt!


----------



## Soko (27 April 2003)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Soko schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also, da fällt mir nicht mehr viel ein:

Ich verstehe die Leute nicht, die manchmal schon 2 Wochen vor Ende der Auktion anfangen wie wild zu steigern. Die kommen dann in ein gewisses Jagdfieber hinein und das ist ja gefährlich.
Wenn ich etwas kaufen will, beobachte ich und geh erst in den letzten Sekunden rein - mit klarem Limit. Ich bewahre eine innere Distanz zum "Objekt meiner Begierde" und ziehe das sehr sachlich durch. Dazu gehört, dass man sich vorher gut informiert.
So habe ich oft das Rennen gemacht.


----------



## technofreak (4 Juli 2003)

Des Rätsels Lösung:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/jk-04.07.03-007/


			
				Heise schrieb:
			
		

> Angeblicher Millionen-Kauf bei eBay entpuppt sich als übler Scherz
> Ein angeblicher Millionen-Einkauf beim Internet-Auktionshaus eBay hat sich als übler Scherz
> eines 32-jährigen Münchner Kraftfahrers entpuppt. Der Mann war an die eBay-Accountinformationen
> eines 22-jährigen Freundes gelangt und hatte so im April unter dessen Namen ein 30.000
> ...



Auf was die Leute alles im Suff kommen  unk:


----------



## technofreak (5 Juli 2003)

Nachschlag: 
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/netzkultur/0,1518,255815,00.html


			
				Der Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> EBAY-BETRUG
> *Der Freund, der Feinde überflüssig machte*


tf


----------

